# Lohnt sich ein schallgedämpftes Gehäuse?



## piinnn (11. März 2018)

*Lohnt sich ein schallgedämpftes Gehäuse?*

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe vor, mir einen PC zusammen zu bauen und möchte wissen, ob sich da ein schallgedämpftes Gehäuse zusammen mit dem folgenden Specs lohnt, oder ob es nicht nötig wäre.
Also das Gehäuse dass ich im Sinn hatte war das Sharkoon M25 Silent PCGH gedämmt Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Gehäuse | Mindfactory.de.
Alternativ und optisch besser aussehend und nicht-schallgedämpft würde ich das Raidmax Delta mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Midi Tower ohne | Mindfactory.de nehmen.
Meine Komponenten sind:
i5-8600K
Dark Rock Pro 3
Gigabyte Z730 HD3P
MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G
beQuiet! Pure Power 10
1TB WD Blue
250GB Samsung Evo 850
16GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit

Würde sich da das schallgedämpfte lohnen ? Also würde man nichts mehr hören vom PC ?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (12. März 2018)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein schallgedämpftes Gehäuse?*

Schalldämmung ist schön und gut - letztendlich liegt es an diversen anderen Komponenten. Neben (mechanischen) Festplatten vor allem an den Lüftern...

Ich möchte das jetzt nicht schlecht reden, aber "gar nichts hören" wird wohl im Normalfall nicht eintreten ^^


----------



## EyRaptor (12. März 2018)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein schallgedämpftes Gehäuse?*

Ein ganz eindeutiges jein.

Schalldämpfung ist wie Einwegkartoffel schon sagte gut und schön. 
Wenn dann allerdings die Kühlung darunter leidet, dann hat man letztendlich vllt. sogar ein lauteres System. siehe Dark Base Pro 900 @stock z.B.


----------



## Tigertechnik (12. März 2018)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein schallgedämpftes Gehäuse?*

Gibts sogar ein ganz aktuelles video von pcgh auf youtube zu : YouTube


----------



## claster17 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein schallgedämpftes Gehäuse?*

Das Luftzufuhr vom Raidmax sieht stark begrenzt aus. Ein Plastikfenster sollte man sowieso in jedem Fall meiden. Wenn Fenster, dann Glas, weil es nicht so extrem kratzanfällig ist.
Dem Sharkoon traue ich fast zu, dass es eine bessere Kühlung erlaubt, weil die Front größere Öffnungen zu haben scheint.

Das eigentliche Chassis beider Gehäuse ist übrigens identisch und findet sich bei vielen anderen Budget-Gehäusen auch. Kennt zufällig jemand den OEM dahinter?


----------



## KnSN (12. März 2018)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein schallgedämpftes Gehäuse?*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Ich möchte das jetzt nicht schlecht reden, aber "gar nichts hören" wird wohl im Normalfall nicht eintreten ^^



Stimmt! 
Die Dämmung von den Bitumen-Matten bewirkt in etwa 20%, billiger und dünner Stoff ca. 10%, jedoch sind es die zahlreichen Öffnungen und die relaxen Eigenschaften von den sämtlichen Materialien, was den überwiegenden Geräuschpegel beeinflusst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2018)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein schallgedämpftes Gehäuse?*



piinnn schrieb:


> Würde sich da das schallgedämpfte lohnen ? Also würde man nichts mehr hören vom PC ?


Schalldämmung und hoher Luftmassendurchsatz widersprechen sich. Schallgedämmte Gehäuse haben oben keinen Platz für Lüfter (würde man oben welche installieren, würde die Öffnung den Schallschutz kontakarrieren), solange man hinten wie im Sharkoon nur einen 120mm Lüfter hat wird es knapp. Ein gedämmtes Gehäuse hilft ein wenige, um Scheppern, Festplattengeräusche und leise Lüftergeräusche zu minimieren. Gute Komponenten sind aber bis zu bestimmten Bereichen nicht hörbar. Da kann das Gehäuse ruhig offen und ungedämmt sein, so nix zu hören ist muss auch nix gedämmt werden.

Am lautesten werden in der Regel Grafikkarten. Eine gute Dämmung kann dabei wirklich etwas helfen, andererseits wird Dein ausgewähltes Gehäuse mit einer GTX 1080 vermutlich 5-10°C wärmer als ein möglichst offenes mit min vier Lüftern. Es gibt dann für dich die Option, den Grafikkartenlüfter einfach weiter runter zu drehen, wen stören 75°C GPU Temperatur, oder auf andere Lösungen zu setzten. Ich empfehle das von Dir ausgewählte Gehäuse gerne, aber uneingeschränkt nur bis zur GTX 1060, eine 1070 mag gehen ab einer 1080 wird es mir gefühlt zu warm. Ich habe es noch nicht vor mir gehabt, aber mit nur einem 120mm Lüfter hinten sind die Grenzen gesteckt.

Die gedämmten Gehäuse von BeQuiet schaffen einen guten Kompromiss. Die Lüfter oben bringen durch die Dämmung und Umlenkung nicht viel an Kühlung, dafür bleibt es ruhig. Ein Slent Base 600 ist auch nicht viel teurer und bringt ordentliche Lüfter mit. Dazu ein weiterer 140mm Lüfter für oben hinten und das ganze sollte funktionieren.
be quiet! Pure Base 600 schwarz, schallgedämmt Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich persönlich mag Netzteile oben, die mit entlüftend wirken. Das hat den Nachteil, dass das Netzteil wärmer wird, dafür hat man einen Lüfter oben oder eine Öffnung zu haben. Es sollte dann aber ein hochwertiges Netzteil mit 105°C Kondensatoren sein und keine zu niedrege Minimaldrehzahl haben, wie es BeQuiet Netzteil haben. Lüfter mit 200U/min sind quasi ein passives Netzteil, Da bewegt sich keine Luft. Aber es gibt kaum noch gute Gehäuse mit Netzteil oben. Fällt als Lösung also auch flach.

Empfehlen für Dich würde ich eines dieser Gehäuse, hinten ist ein 140mm Lüfter einfach notwendig, dazu dann vorne zwei einblasende und es bleibt ruhig und kühl:
PC-Gehäuse mit Formfaktor Mainboard: ATX, Lüftergröße hinten: 140mm, CPU-Kühler Höhe ab 170mm, Besonderheiten: schallgedämmt, Gelistet seit: ab 2012 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das hier mit drei 140mm Lüftern wirkt ganz brauchbar. Ich kenne es aber nicht:
Sharkoon AI7000 Silent schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## KnSN (12. März 2018)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein schallgedämpftes Gehäuse?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die gedämmten Gehäuse von BeQuiet schaffen einen guten Kompromiss. Die Lüfter oben bringen durch die Dämmung und Umlenkung nicht viel an Kühlung, dafür bleibt es ruhig. Ein Slent Base 600 ist auch nicht viel teurer und bringt ordentliche Lüfter mit. Dazu ein weiterer 140mm Lüfter für oben hinten und das ganze sollte funktionieren.
> be quiet! Pure Base 600 schwarz, schallgedämmt Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Insoweit man die Toleranzschwelle auslegt. Im Kern bin ich schon oft genug auf die Komplikation von dem Deckel zur Unterbingung von Lüftern eingegangen: 
be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 White Edition im Nachtest - schneeweiß und limitiert 

Die Top-Konstruktion des be quiet! Pure Base 600 darstellt den besten Kompromiss aus Lautheit (Den Deckel angehoben und abgenommen reduziert die Mutation zum Brummkasten durch die dissipative und relaxere Wirkung.) und Kühlleistung (Den Deckel angehoben und abgenommen reduziert das Aufstauen von Warmluft.): 
Das gunstigste be quiet!-Gehause Pure Base 600 im Test - Hardwareluxx 
Mitsamt der übrigen Ausstattung ist das be quiet! Pure Base 600 konkurrenzlos auf dem Markt: In so viel Features (bspw. Lüftersteuerung, abhnemmbare Staubfilter), innovationen (siehe Deckel und Seitenteil aus Glas), Kühlleistung (viel Platz für Lüfter in 120/140 Millimetern, ausreichend Innenraum für den Volumenstrom und große Öffnungen zum Ein- und Austreten der Luft) und die Fertigungsqualität zu einem Preis unterhalb von 80€ gestalten dieses Gehäuse zum besten Partner.


----------



## Tolotos66 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein schallgedämpftes Gehäuse?*



KnSN schrieb:


> Insoweit man die Toleranzschwelle auslegt. Im Kern bin ich schon oft genug auf die Komplikation von dem Deckel zur Unterbingung von Lüftern eingegangen:
> be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 White Edition im Nachtest - schneeweiß und limitiert
> 
> Die Top-Konstruktion des be quiet! Pure Base 600 darstellt den besten Kompromiss aus Lautheit (Den Deckel angehoben und abgenommen reduziert die Mutation zum Brummkasten durch die dissipative und relaxere Wirkung.) und Kühlleistung (Den Deckel angehoben und abgenommen reduziert das Aufstauen von Warmluft.):
> ...



Das liest sich ja wie ein Werbetext 

Dämmung lohnt nicht wirklich, bei den heutigen Möglichkeiten, seine HW fast perfekt anpassen zu können (UV / Lüftersteuerung /SSD) Gebe da meinen Vorrednern recht.
Was das von @KnSN vorgeschlagene Case angeht, stimmt das ja auch alles im Bereich P/L. Allerdings finde ich es auch eines der langweiligsten Gehäuse auf dem Markt (ich rede jetzt nicht von BlingBling). Sehr solide, aber altbacken.
Gruß T.


----------



## Malkolm (12. März 2018)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein schallgedämpftes Gehäuse?*

Hast du mal über eine Custom-WaKü nachgedacht? Eigentlich ist es nur damit möglich Gaming Systeme auch unter Last unhörbar zu betreiben. Bei externen Radis wärst du dann sogar völlig frei in der Gehäuseauswahl.


----------



## KnSN (12. März 2018)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein schallgedämpftes Gehäuse?*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Das liest sich ja wie ein Werbetext



Ich habe mich zwar oftmals mit André vom "be quiet!"-Support (Er ist derweil in der Marketingabteilung für unter anderem den telefonischen Support der Listan GmbH & Co. KG tätig.) ausgetauscht und ihm hierüber und weiteres berichtet, und bin auch für kurze Zeit im "be quiet!"-Forum den Kunden ratsam zur Seite gestanden, aber deswegen halte ich mich mit meiner Kritik nicht zurück, ungleich für wie gut ich ein Produkt und ein Label halte.  

Teilweise gebe ich auch Tipps, die schon von technsicher Natur sind, um be quiet! aufzuzeigen, wo die Probleme liegen und wie man ihre entgegen kommen kann. Das betrifft auch die Ankopplung des be quiet! Dark Base [Pro] 900 auf einer schon fast revolutionären Konstruktion, wie sie in dieser Branche noch keiner gesehen jat, wie man sie von einem Lautsprecher erwarte (s. Magnat Quantum 750 Series: Die Front-Partie, welche die Treiber trägt, ist vom übrigen Chassis fast vollständig entkopplet und bindet über viele hohle Verbindungsstücke an es an, um die Schwingungen zyklisch und gleichmäßig verteilt abzugeben. Diese Konstruktion ist seit Jahren gängig bei der Boden-Partie.), sprich eine durchgehend hohle Doppelwand-Konstruktion des gesamten Gerüstes und Rohren als Stegleitungen mit feinen Anbindungen wie man sie von einem Spike oder Puck versteht, um die Schwingungen bestmöglich abzuführen anstatt sie durch Entkopplungsmaßnahmen auf die erzeugenden Komponenten zurückzuführen, bspw. der kritische Punkt des be quiet! Dar Rock TF, der überschwingt, sobald dessen zwei be quiet! Silent Wings 3 MID-SPEED PWM [BQ SIW3 13525-MF PWM] die 1.000 U/min erzielt haben, dann kriegt man das Gefühl, der ratternde Motor reiße sich jeden Moment vom Mainboard. 

Merkt euch also: Die Entkopplung ist nicht die beste Lösung um die Komponenten ruhig zu stellen, denn mitunter geht der Schuss nahc hinten los - Die Ankopplung ist der bessere Weg, wenn sie gut umgesetzt ist, das gilt nebst den CPU-Kühlern besonders für die Festplattenlaufwerke, die unter ihrer Eigenresonanz zu leiden haben und den übrigen elektronischen Komponenten und speziell den Bauteilen kommen diese konstanten, starken und feinen Schwingungen auch nicht zugute - sie müssen abgeführt werden.


----------



## piinnn (13. März 2018)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein schallgedämpftes Gehäuse?*

Okay, dann werde ich mal schauen, ob ich das Pure Base 600 oder doch das Raidmax Delta nehmen werde, Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## claster17 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein schallgedämpftes Gehäuse?*

Alternative zum PureBase bei gleichem Preis wäre folgendes:
Fractal Design Define C, schallgedämmt Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Define C TG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und hier die ungedämmte luftige Variante:
Fractal Design Meshify C Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Meshify C Dark Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Meshify C Light Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## -Shorty- (13. März 2018)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein schallgedämpftes Gehäuse?*

Also als ich mir mal ein Gehäuse mit Dämm-matten versaut habe konnte ich durchaus eine Verbesserung wahrnehmen. Man muss aber auch erwähnen, das störende Geräusche damit nur gemildert werden. Konkret nimmt man dieselben Geräusche wie mit Dämmmatten wahr, diese Frequenzen bzw. das Klangbild kann/können sich aber deutlich verbessern. Meist brummt es einfach dann einfach mit tieferen Frequenzen, was aber häufig schon eine Verbesserung darstellt, da man tiefere Frequenzen leichter ausblenden kann, wie z.B. das sonore Brummen eines Kühlschranks. 

Ich würde es aber nicht wieder machen, das ich in der damaligen Konfiguration einen deutlichen Anstieg der Temperaturen beobachtet hab. Ist allerdings schon mehrere Jahre her und die Hardware und Gehäuse haben sich ja weiterentwickelt. 

Dennoch würde ich eher auf Dämmung verzichten als den Airflow zu zerstören, denn dann arbeiten alle Lüfter im Gehäuse lauter als notwendig um die Dämmung auszugleichen.


----------



## Adi1 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein schallgedämpftes Gehäuse?*

Ich benutze noch ein älteres R3 schallgedämmtes Case,

sicherlich sind die Temps 3-4 Grad höher,

interessiert mich aber nicht weiter,

in Verbindung mit leisen Lüftern und einer externen Lüftersteuerung

ist Ruhe im Karton 

Die HDDs habe ich aber auch schon mal entsorgt, diese sind für mich ein NoGo


----------



## Tigertechnik (13. März 2018)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein schallgedämpftes Gehäuse?*

Man sollte halt beim Kauf schon drauf achten das der Tower kein billiges vibrationsaufnehmendes alu case ist, auch wenn stahltower natürlich schwerer sind.
Bei einem vernünftigem Airflow mit 120/140mm fans wird man diesen auch nicht durch Dämmung zerstören.


----------



## -Shorty- (13. März 2018)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein schallgedämpftes Gehäuse?*



Tigertechnik schrieb:


> Man sollte halt beim Kauf schon drauf achten das der Tower kein billiges vibrationsaufnehmendes alu case ist, auch wenn stahltower natürlich schwerer sind.


Wie Vibrationen und Störgeräusche entstehen hat meines Wissens weniger mit dem verwendeten Material zu tun aber vielleicht gibt es dafür ja auch nachvollziehbare Beweise.

Ist meiner Meinung nach eher von der Fertigungsqualität abhängig. Ein schlecht verarbeitetes Gehäuse klappert auch wenn's aus Stahl ist. 



Tigertechnik schrieb:


> Bei einem vernünftigem Airflow mit 120/140mm fans wird man diesen auch nicht durch Dämmung zerstören.



Ohne Probleme lassen sich mit jeder Art von Dämmung jeglicher Airflow vernichten, ob der nun vernünftig ist oder eher crazy interessiert nicht.


Also ich hab mit meinen HDD's wenig Geräusche, sind nur Datengräber und zu 90% der Zeit schalten die sich ab, sind aber zusätzlich entkoppelt, zugegeben. ;D


----------



## Tigertechnik (13. März 2018)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein schallgedämpftes Gehäuse?*

Da hast du Recht, natürlich hat die Verarbeitungsqualität auch damit zu tun.  Es ging mir aber nicht ums entstehen der Störgeräusche, sondern ums Übertragen oder ebend nicht übertragen, eindämmen.....


e:  





-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ohne Probleme lassen sich mit jeder Art von Dämmung jeglicher Airflow vernichten, ob der nun vernünftig ist oder eher crazy interessiert nicht.



Ja wer sich sein Tower mit Dämmwolle vollstopf,.... ich glaube der hat ganz andere Probleme im Leben


----------



## piinnn (13. März 2018)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein schallgedämpftes Gehäuse?*

Naja, irgendwie bin ich mir doch noch nicht ganz sicher. Dazu kommt noch, dass das Pure Base 600 mit 8,7 kg ziemlich schwer ist, und ich transportiere den Computer jedes Wochenende... Denke ich werde dann doch zu einem leichteren Case greifen müssen.
Was wäre da nochmal zu empfehlen mit gutem Airflow, gutem Aussehen und maximal 70, am besten unter 60€ ?


----------



## claster17 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein schallgedämpftes Gehäuse?*



piinnn schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch, dass das Pure Base 600 mit 8,7 kg ziemlich schwer ist



Schwer? Das geht noch als Leichtgewicht durch. Meins wiegt 15kg + 10kg Hardware. Transport macht da logischerweise keinen Spaß.

Für Airflow eben das von mir genannte Meshify.


----------



## piinnn (13. März 2018)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein schallgedämpftes Gehäuse?*



claster17 schrieb:


> Schwer? Das geht noch als Leichtgewicht durch. Meins wiegt 15kg + 10kg Hardware. Transport macht da logischerweise keinen Spaß.
> 
> Für Airflow eben das von mir genannte Meshify.



naja gut, wie man´s sieht. Hatte vorher ein Fractual Design Focus G (Fractal Design Focus G schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) was an sich ja ganz okay ist, guten Airflow etc hat, aber dann für ein Gehäuse das häufig transportiert werden soll doch ein bisschen zu instabil ist. Suche also nach einen stabilen Gehäuse, wobei ich trotzdem gern ein Sichtfenster drin hätte, auch wenn es kein Glas ist,


----------



## Adi1 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein schallgedämpftes Gehäuse?*

Wieso willst du denn in das Case reinglotzen?

Nachdem das alle gesehen haben, schaut

da kein Mensch mehr rein, oder postet

du beim Zocken Bilder deines Rechners


----------



## piinnn (14. März 2018)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein schallgedämpftes Gehäuse?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wieso willst du denn in das Case reinglotzen?
> 
> Nachdem das alle gesehen haben, schaut
> 
> ...



na gut, das stimmt schon. Habe aber jetzt das Raidmax Delta bestellt. Mal schauen wie es sich macht


----------



## 0ssi (21. März 2018)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein schallgedämpftes Gehäuse?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Am lautesten werden in der Regel Grafikkarten.


Korrekt. Also ist am Ende das Gehäuse am leisesten, daß die Grafikkarte am besten kühlt !?


----------

